
When Card Shops Play Dirty, Consumers Win - feross
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/10/when-card-shops-play-dirty-consumers-win/
======
exabrial
Why is it 2019 and I have a laser guided robot vacuum, we're sending flying
robot drones other other worlds, the entire knowledge of humanity is
accessible on a wireless handheld device, but I can't require a password to be
used when withdrawing money from my bank account or my credit cards?

~~~
awinder
Because it’s cheaper for credit card companies to eat this cost than it is to
prevent these costs. Don’t tell me you all haven’t taken shortcuts and papered
over low-impact bugs etc., it’s the way of the world.

~~~
notduncansmith
“Low-impact” is a relative term and should be evaluated from multiple
perspectives. While it may not impact the daily operations of the bank, people
have suffered a lot of stress that could have been prevented with better bank
security policies. It’s fine to paper over things that have no material impact
on anyone’s life, but I don’t think secure banking fits that bill.

~~~
Nextgrid
The time it wastes for consumers to deal with fraud (even if they get the
money back) should be taken into account too.

